# Looking for this lowrider game online



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

anyone know the url to it.?.?


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

you mean the game "lowrider" FOR THE PS2


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@May 9 2007, 11:04 PM~7872621
> *you mean the game "lowrider" FOR THE PS2
> *


na its online i guess you can do whatever to your car and then you just compete online hoppin it..


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

a 4 real i wanna play that 
any1 kno tha url?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

http://merrymelodies.com/lowridergamehigh.php


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@May 9 2007, 11:12 PM~7872658
> *http://merrymelodies.com/lowridergamehigh.php
> *



thanks.....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

www.merrymelodies.com
:thumbsup: 









:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@May 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7875635
> *www.merrymelodies.com
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


nice game druid... did you build it? i'm working on mine still, but it's not 3d, pure flash... still working on the making the hopping more realistic and i will be adding more cars... check out at Lowriding Underground


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@May 10 2007, 12:32 PM~7875635
> *www.merrymelodies.com
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


we can get the caddy now?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@May 10 2007, 01:11 PM~7876389
> *we can get the caddy now?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Naw that will be available tomorrow night.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 10 2007, 12:42 PM~7876180
> *nice game druid... did you build it? i'm working on mine still, but it's not 3d, pure flash... still working on the making the hopping more realistic and i will be adding more cars... check out at Lowriding Underground
> *



Nice game! I worked on flash games before I did this 3d one, but decided to go with 3d because it is easier to implement cars and features.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL DAMN I LOVE THIS GAME! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

THAT GAME LOOKS FUN


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what bout flipper button


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what bout flipper button


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 10 2007, 03:47 PM~7877610
> *what bout flipper button
> *



Its not working yet.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

IM BK6TRE IF ANYONE WANA PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Caddy is now available


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

got mine already.


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID+May 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7875635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Props on your webpages. The cleanest I've seen. How often are you updating the lowridingunderground.com website?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@May 10 2007, 10:32 AM~7875635
> *www.merrymelodies.com
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


damn bro u got a lot of money


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@May 15 2007, 04:52 PM~7910793
> *damn bro u got a lot of money
> *



I own the bank :cheesy:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

And i own the treasury.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I have 2 say I love this game Ive been playing it for hours everyday sence I loged in :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

O-Yea are there any plans for a BigBody Caddy (B-4 I buy the 2door)??


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

wouldnt be anytime soon homie. takes a while for druid to make the cars.


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah I havent even started to work on a Caddy yet. I am working on car clubs and plaques right now. I am also trying to make some changes to the database so people can buy more then 4/8 cars. Plus add scenery because the background looks like shit. I will try to make the next car a 94 bigbody.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@May 17 2007, 09:14 AM~7923536
> *Yeah I havent even started to work on a Caddy yet. I am working on car clubs and plaques right now. I am also trying to make some changes to the database so people can buy more then 4/8 cars. Plus add scenery because the background looks like shit. I will try to make the next car a 94 bigbody.
> *


wat car # is the 2 dr cady,,,,,,, how can i put designs on the roof


----------



## youngboi 13 (Mar 27, 2007)

dam this shit sucks


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I registered with my usual name with the 4 dots behind it, but i cant login in that game section now, i also cant unregister myself and sign in without the dots...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 18 2007, 01:34 AM~7928911
> *I registered with my usual name with the 4 dots behind it, but i cant login in that game section now, i also cant unregister myself and sign in without the dots...
> *


Looks like it doesnt let you put dots in the game. Ill fix that and let you know when its working.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I got a question

I got one of my cars setup 4 the Street class

If I change my back suspension to #1 set up will I still be in the Street class or Single pump class????

O-yea one more Question how can I copy&save a pic of my cars?? cuz right click & save pic dont work....I would like to use it as my desk top background


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS_@May 12 2007, 04:57 AM~7888041
> *Props on your webpages.  The cleanest I've seen.  How often are you updating the lowridingunderground.com website?
> *


i try to update weekly at least... i get coverage of shows in my area and people send me pics from shows in other places to post up... i got video now and i also just added a MODELS page cause guys like girls, que no? :biggrin: thanks for the compliments i just wanted to make a centralized resource where people can see all things lowrider related in one site...


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 18 2007, 09:28 AM~7930271
> *I got a question
> 
> I got one of my cars setup 4 the Street class
> ...



To save a picture you have to use the print screen button on your keyboard then open paint and choose paste.

I think you can downgrade if you choose a single pump car.


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@May 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7875635
> *www.merrymelodies.com
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



this game is sick.! know when any big bodys comin out or wat.?.?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@May 17 2007, 10:14 AM~7923536
> *Yeah I havent even started to work on a Caddy yet. I am working on car clubs and plaques right now. I am also trying to make some changes to the database so people can buy more then 4/8 cars. Plus add scenery because the background looks like shit. I will try to make the next car a 94 bigbody.
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man i cant play this shit at work


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Test new version???


You can access it by going to:

http://testing.merrymelodies.com

I't is not completed. So you can only access car clubs from the main page and not the forum

Every user in the forum is also on that site + I gave everybody on there 75,000 to play around with.

Please create a topic in that forum if you having any problems or find any bugs.

Thanks


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good homie. i like all the new features. tournaments and stuff...and betting cars haha.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Theres a hooked up non lowryder Expo up there... :roflmao: 

I was hopping the shit out of it. I might have toget me sum gold wheels and 2 more batts to the nose..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 8 2007, 04:12 PM~8068589
> *Test new version???
> You can access it by going to:
> 
> ...


it says 404 not found


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ERROR 404 - PAGE NOT FOUND 
Oops! Looks like the page you're looking for was moved or never existed. 
Make sure you typed the correct URL or followed a valid link.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jun 18 2007, 12:04 PM~8127849
> *ERROR 404 - PAGE NOT FOUND
> Oops! Looks like the page you're looking for was moved or never existed.
> Make sure you typed the correct URL or followed a valid link.
> *


its back at to the regular site now...with all the new features added.

www.merrymelodies.com


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Domain changed to:

http://www.thelowridergame.com


Will be adding a 1979 monte carlo soon...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 23 2007, 12:16 AM~8851031
> *Domain changed to:
> 
> http://www.thelowridergame.com
> ...


U GOT A TARGET DATE FOR WHEN THE MONTE WILL BE ON THE GAME??


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't really want to give a date and not have it released by then so the only thing I can say is soon.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hmm good game just keeps ripping me off damn comp


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

where u foo's at???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

who wants to hop?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 30 2007, 07:16 PM~9118061
> *where u foo's at???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> who wants to hop?
> ...



HOW U GET PICS UP LIKE THAT SORRY BUT I FORGOT


THANKS


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 30 2007, 08:30 PM~9119277
> *HOW U GET PICS UP LIKE THAT SORRY BUT I FORGOT
> THANKS
> *


there should be a button on your keyboard that says print screen.. after you hit that then go into paint and paste it. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

If ytou don't have any money to bet then how can you start over or make some?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

And how do you raise the rear of the car if the arrows won't work?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 31 2007, 11:47 AM~9123986
> *If ytou don't have any money to bet then how can you start over or make some?
> *


you gotta hop against the computer...even if you dont bet when you win you still get $200.

to raise the back you gotta click the screen first and then try using the arrows..hopefully that helps. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

i know the cylinders go on the trailing arm but i was being lazy...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 1 2007, 04:56 PM~9134143
> *i know the cylinders go on the trailing arm but i was being lazy...
> 
> 
> ...


is the cylinders the new upgrade


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Nov 1 2007, 08:21 PM~9135696
> *is the cylinders the new upgrade
> *


nah i put those on there myself... there not in the game yet.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Nov 1 2007, 05:56 PM~9134143
> *i know the cylinders go on the trailing arm but i was being lazy...
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE U GOT A WISHBONE ON THERE ALSO


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 1 2007, 11:02 PM~9136864
> *I SEE U GOT A WISHBONE ON THERE ALSO
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 18 2007, 01:34 AM~7928911
> *I registered with my usual name with the 4 dots behind it, but i cant login in that game section now, i also cant unregister myself and sign in without the dots...
> *


This should work now.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 10:58 PM~9518419
> *TTT
> *



Thanks


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@May 9 2007, 08:12 PM~7872658
> *http://merrymelodies.com/lowridergamehigh.php
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

if anyone wanna hop jus challenge the 79cutty account 
o jus 2 let u kno i have the most wins in the whols fukin game so pull up and take the lsss


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hit me up the name is big_los


----------



## lead&solidbars (May 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cheeseburger23 (Aug 11, 2008)

i registered and i cant even play what am i doing wrong?i can get into everything but cant even play the computer


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you have to install it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## asphlat dancin 59 (Feb 6, 2009)

sick game. thanks for the link.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 13 2009, 06:25 PM~14761866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came you help me do that ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2009, 05:16 PM~15916073
> *came you help me do that ?
> *


Help you do what?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Dec 9 2009, 08:18 AM~15922736
> *Help you do what?
> *


do patterns


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i need to do a fundraiser on the game to fix up my low


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Theres a tutorial here for murals and patterns:
http://www.thelowridergame.com/articles/lo...-your-cars.html

You have to know how to use photoshop and alter paint images to do it. Some people don't understand it or don't have the patience to draw a good paint job which is why only a few people on the site have patterns. If you can't figure it out or can't do it check out the car auctions section. People will sometimes sell cars with patterns or murals on there.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Sometimes when I bet 1000 or 2000 itll say I won then leave me with zero cash


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2010, 03:14 PM~19237866
> *bump
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Total rewrite of the game coming soon. Theres going to be a bunch of new features onces its done.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

DRUID said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Total rewrite of the game coming soon. Theres going to be a bunch of new features onces its done.


what happen bro i made some clean cars an when you rewrote the game i lost it all :squint:


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> what happen bro i made some clean cars an when you rewrote the game i lost it all :squint:


You can move them the images around to fit the new mural template.


----------

